# Argëtim & zbavitje > Lojra dhe rebuse >  Cfare pelqejne MESHUKJT vs FEMRAT ?

## Deni_Boy

*Loja qendron ne faktin se djemte do pyesin vajzat ca pelqejne ato tek djemte duke dhene dy alternativa dhe kur vajza te jape pergjgjen do pyes djemte se ca pelqejne djemte tek vajzat duke dhene dy alternativa.

psh
VAJZA-CFARE PELQEJNE DJEMTE ME SHUME MAKINAT APO MOTORRAT.

DJALI- MAKINAT 
CFARE PELQEJNE VAJZAT ME SHUME BJONDET APO BRUNET?

VAJZA- BRUNET

E KSHTU ME RRADHE.

LOJA DUHET TE JETE NE PYETJE E PERGJIGJE NJE FEMER NJE MASHKULL .DHE PYETJET TJU DREJTOHEN MESHKUJVE OSE VAJZAVE SE CFARE PELQEJNE......*

----------


## Deni_Boy

*Cfare pelqejne femrat tek meshkujt  ????*

*Bukurine Apo Sinqeritetin ?*

----------


## Xhenet.M.S.

*Sinqeritetin tani vjen edhe bukurin


Cfar pelqen te nje femer?*

----------


## Deni_Boy

*Ciltersine..!


Cili eshte mashkulli Juaj Ideal ??*

----------

